# Runde Schierke, 5.10.2020 (x57)



## Lion60 (6 Okt. 2020)

Sonderstempel Stammhaus Schierker Feuerstein 

„Wildnis - Entdecker“ 

WaldWandel am Brocken
Stempelstelle 11 / Eckerlock

„Wildnis - Entdecker“ und HWN

Stempelstelle 22 / Gelber Brink
Stempelstelle 10 / Große Zeterklippe
Stempelstelle 13 / Ahrensklint



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Video:

Ecke Pfarrstieg/ Bahnparallelweg, 5.10.2020

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxHSG4SWFAs

Mit

HTC U11 Life 32GB blau fotografiert und gefilmt


----------

